# CPF's Folding @ Home team-let's help cure diseases!



## RA40 (Mar 14, 2009)

> What is protein folding and how is folding linked to disease?
> Proteins are biology's workhorses -- its "nanomachines." Before proteins can carry out these important functions, they assemble themselves, or "fold." The process of protein folding, while critical and fundamental to virtually all of biology, in many ways remains a mystery.
> 
> Moreover, when proteins do not fold correctly (i.e. "misfold"), there can be serious consequences, including many well known diseases, such as Alzheimer's, Mad Cow (BSE), CJD, ALS, Huntington's, Parkinson's disease, and many Cancers and cancer-related syndromes.
> ...



Let's get CPF chugging away on this again.  Currently we are 497'th place in contributions, we can do better.  
CPF team# 32102 and your CPF screen name. 

Basic software download page:
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download

Hi performance software page for those with quads and higher liner video cards. ATi 2XXX, 3XXX and 4XXX. Nvidia 8XXX, 9XXX and 200 series video cards. 
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther 

If ya need help the Stanford site and FAQ's cover it well. For additional support there is also the Stanford [email protected] forums:

http://foldingforum.org/

CPF stats page from Extreme Overclocking site :
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=32102

Stanfords CPF stat page:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?teamnum=32102&qtype=teampage

X-CPU's stat page:
http://www.xcpus.com/Folding/FoldingTeamSummary.aspx?teamID=32102&page=1

Click any of the individual members for detailed Folding info.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Join CPF's Folding @ Home team*

Unfortunately [email protected] doesn't support GPU folding under linux very well, but I'll see what I can get wine to do one of these days. I'll keep the CPF team in mind once I get things set up... I'm in the process of completely obliterating windows from all of my machines. I'm just so tired of bluescreens, incompatabilities, bloatware, etc.


----------



## RA40 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Join CPF's Folding @ Home team*

The CPU folding is quite nice on Linux. Wish they would do something for those with nicer GPU's under Linux.  [email protected] has had a good share of growing pains and still does...seems to improve with each generation. I've been through the frustrations myself. We'll keep a spot open for ya. 

I started Folding on an AMD Socket-A 1GHz box with Win 98. Seems like ages since then.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 19, 2009)

I did a lot of SETI back in the day starting out on an AMD K6II. I've done some [email protected] in the past too but forgot about that old account long ago. I run a few projects in under the Bionic manager now but have been intermittent in my participation... especially after LHC went down. 
But hey, if I ever win the lotto I'll build a PS3 data crunching farm (likely cheaper and les power hungry than a few GPU enabled boxes) and get CPF rising up in the ranks. :naughty:


----------



## RA40 (Mar 20, 2009)

Some videos:

Sony PS3:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...mRzESe7dPIzuqAOno6jbAQ&[email protected]+home&hl=en

Interview with Prof. Pande on [email protected]:
http://video.google.com/videosearch...nt=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wv#

GPU Folding is quite quick these days. My Nvidia 8800GT cards would complete a work unit depending on complexity from 2 hours to 8 hours. The larger the protein to fold, the more points. If you have any of the higher line Nvidia 200 series, these cards scream with [email protected] projects. I encourage any of you who leave your system running 24/7, consider donating the spare cycles to medical research. 

Tony Farqué built this folding rig for two family members who have Huntington's disease.








http://atlasfolding.com/

It's sad to learn what these disease do to people. I know I've been pushing this a bit...having family members and friends with the diseases that are being researched by Stanford motivates me.


----------



## climberkid (Mar 22, 2009)

been using [email protected] for a while. just changed over to the CPF team!


----------



## RA40 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for joining up! :twothumbs

We moved up 2 spots in the last 24 hours, now at position 491.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 25, 2009)

i give up trying to install the smp client on my vista dual core machine it keeps saying im missing this when i try to start it mpich2mpi.dll


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 25, 2009)

may got it now there was 2 choices for the smp client in linux guess the first one i downloaded didnt work then i downloaded the exe it didnt work either but i downloaded it again and the exe worked not sure what was wrong.my slow pc may not even be worth messing with


----------



## RA40 (Mar 25, 2009)

raggie33 said:


> i give up trying to install the smp client on my vista dual core machine it keeps saying im missing this when i try to start it mpich2mpi.dll



Are these located in the same working directory as the other client files? 

This is the file listing from my [email protected] SMP folder: (17 files)

client.cfg
FahCore_78.exe
[email protected] (executable file)
install.bat
mpich2.dll
mpich2mpi.dll
mpich2shm.dll
mpich2shmp.dll
mpiexec.exe
MyFolding.html
readme.rtf
smpd.exe
UILANG1.UDB
Uninstall107B.DAT


----------



## Hoggy (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm wondering how to easily get this working on my Kubuntu Linux machine.

I used Adept to install Kfolding, but it doesn't seem to be starting, nor can I find it by searching in the 'K' menu. I'd really like to get this working on my laptop (w/Kubuntu) that has mostly been running 24/7 lately.

I already have [email protected] running on my tower (w/Windows) which has been running 24/7 for many years, but would like to get it going on my laptop as well now..

(Using CPF team # as of ~2 weeks ago now.)


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 25, 2009)

not sure i gave up on the firstclient and the one im useing now workso


----------



## RA40 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> I'm wondering how to easily get this working on my Kubuntu Linux machine.
> 
> (Using CPF team # as of ~2 weeks ago now.)



:thumbsup:

Hope you can get it configured. I'm not familiar with Linux...maybe something here might help in getting it dialed in:

http://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=44&sid=71801747301e7b4fc799b209425d8b0a


----------



## RA40 (Mar 26, 2009)

raggie33 said:


> not sure i gave up on the firstclient and the one im useing now workso



:thumbsup: saw your points contribution. 

We're coming along. If we can nudge changsn a bit. He had 32 processors in the game and put up a run to almost 10K per day last week. I know it's costly and hot with that much going though.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 26, 2009)

ps man i sure like them vid cards above i know a system with 3 of em in tri sli.i sadly only have a 7600 gt but i took it out and am useing onbaord to save money i dont game on my pc but would if i had them type card but id fold to they fold crazy fast


----------



## RA40 (Mar 27, 2009)

They nudged the points up for projects 5902-4, from 1680 points to 1888 points per project.  

Been reading a bunch of [email protected] stuffs...if I recall right, the dual 295 cards in that rig above is turning out ~250K points a day. He stated he pays about $540 a year on electricity to run that from his business. (Business utility is half of residential rates so any of us running that from our house would top $1K not to mention what it would require to cool.) 

I'll do what I can within my boundaries.  My immediate plans for a new pooter are shelved after some unforeseen expenses. Just when I thought there was a bit of extra $$ to play with...something important breaks.  

Raggie, I thought you might have got my old 7300 or 7600 vid cards...almost.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=182882


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 28, 2009)

nah got m,y 7600 gt at frys when they had a crazy sale my next card will be one biult on a 45nm gpu when they come out and ill get the lowend card in that videocard class


----------



## Hoggy (Mar 28, 2009)

raggie33 said:


> not sure i gave up on the firstclient and the one im useing now workso



Are you talking about a Linux client here? If so, let me know which worked for you. PLEASE.

I've been trying to install according to the directions on 'Stanford' and looked at the other suggestions here.. I still can't get the 'effin crap to work!

F**k, I'm so 'effin mad now! It's becoming a G** D*** quest to get this 'Effin GD thing working with Kubuntu Linux now!!  

Linux is supposedly becoming more popular, so why is this stupid little thing causing so much trouble!??


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Are you talking about a Linux client here? If so, let me know which worked for you. PLEASE.
> 
> I've been trying to install according to the directions on 'Stanford' and looked at the other suggestions here.. I still can't get the 'effin crap to work!
> 
> ...



sorry windows here may try linux in a few days


----------



## AuroraAlpha (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok, I have the 'High-Performence nVidia GPU' client running on my machine. Getting it to work was a pain because nVidia doesn't actually support the 570M with continued updates, and the OEM driver didn't support CUDA, but a modified INF and unsigned driver was enough to fix that!

Seem like this unit is going to take somewhere around 10-14 hours. How does that compare to most people's expereince?


----------



## RA40 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for joning the team AuroraAlpha. :thumbsup:

Not sure how the laptop graphics work with [email protected] I would defer to the Nvidia section at Stanford:
http://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=52&sid=cfdd5de4907244c32a1823be5ec02f1e

Hoggy-

Maybe one of these might have the necessary tidbits

http://www.hardfolding.com/index.php?p=2&os=2&id=25&show=1
http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05...nfiguration-automation-ubuntu-debian-rhel-fc/
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome

Hope you get it ironed out.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 28, 2009)

using the linux smp client now used Stanford instructions had some issues with root darn ubuntu stinks they dont let ya log in as root its folding now but slowly


----------



## Hoggy (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks guys! I have it working under Kubuntu now!
Still only command line, and still manually, but at least it's running(FINALLY! :sleepy. I'll be looking into making it more automated now.. (The Kfolding GUI package from the Ubuntu repositories is still nowhere to be found - even though Adept says it's installed. (Even tried reinstalling it a couple times.))

However, unlike the Windows version, there seems to be no way to control the percentage of processor(s) being used - making it hard on a laptop machine. My laptop's secondary fan is on almost all the time when I run it.
Soooo... I'll likely only run it when I'm right in front of this computer, so I can monitor it.


Raggie33 - does the Linux smp client allow you to set percentages for your CPU's? My laptop is a 3.2 GHz Pentium 4 with HT(HyperThreading), so I'm not sure if it's capable of using the 'FULL' SMP stuff.. I don't know if HT is considered to be true SMP??


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 30, 2009)

i think smp means more then one cpu or like a dual core cpu or quad core but im confused as hect .in the advanced options i think it let me choose between idle and low percentage


----------



## Hoggy (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, SMP means more than 1 CPU - it stands for Symmetric Multi-Processing. Those dual and quad cores are what I believe/understand to be real SMP machines.

But don't be ashamed at not knowing for sure! Technology is growing so fast these days it's too easy not to know/care about various things.
Hell, I gave up on understanding memory modules between DDR1,2, and 3 - which I think 3 just came out.. Do I know the difference between them all - hell no! :drunk: I figure: Why bother anymore, it'll all change again soon anyways.

But yeah - the regular Linux client allowed me to choose between idle/low also.


----------



## RA40 (Mar 30, 2009)

Happy you have it figured out. Windoze is a fairly painless install and run process by comparison. Those running Linux on multi core CPU's, the work units will complete faster.

Welcome z96cobra to CPF's [email protected] team.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 30, 2009)

RA40 said:


> Happy you have it figured out. Windoze is a fairly painless install and run process by comparison. Those running Linux on multi core CPU's, the work units will complete faster.
> 
> Welcome z96cobra to CPF's [email protected] team.



how many points per day do the high end nvida cards get per day per card like a gtx280.i entered a contest to win one i know i wont win or doubt i will but i wonder how many points they get per day


----------



## AuroraAlpha (Mar 30, 2009)

I finished one of the work units, but I think my system is running at a painfully inefficent rate because it took something like 60 hours. Its a QuatroFX 570M (Also known as a 8600GT with different drivers). Should it be that slow? Might try the screensaver one, but the GPU as it is going won't be practical.

I have an old desktop with the short lived Pentium D (two single core P4's on one chip, but with a smaller transitor size). Does [email protected] use integer operations or floating point? If its the first then the system will be useless, but the second is actually not that bad compared to most modern Core2 units. Only problem is that running it 24/7 is still around $200 a year in electricity, which might be a little much for what I assume not much performence.


----------



## RA40 (Mar 30, 2009)

The 8600 level GPU has 64 stream processors, the more the better like the GTX 280/5 series with 240 stream processors. When I was running the 8600GT card, the GPU work units at the time took about 8-9 hours to complete. These new 5902-4 are huge so the 8600 will struggle with those. Stanford usually assigns appropriate WU's for lower level cards to crunch on. Do you know which project it was working on? 

As for the CPU side, the regular work units will not pose a problem for the old Pentium chips. The SMP would be too much. Might be a bit slow to the new cores out there but I don't know how long it will take to crunch through. If you are running the basic console client you can check the step times for each 1% completed. This will give you an idea. On a laptop, this is a pretty strenuous workout. 

Thanks for helping the CPF team, every bit counts.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 31, 2009)

Was on my own team, but just switched to CPF.


----------



## AuroraAlpha (Mar 31, 2009)

RA40 said:


> The 8600 level GPU has 64 stream processors, the more the better like the GTX 280/5 series with 240 stream processors. When I was running the 8600GT card, the GPU work units at the time took about 8-9 hours to complete. These new 5902-4 are huge so the 8600 will struggle with those. Stanford usually assigns appropriate WU's for lower level cards to crunch on. Do you know which project it was working on?
> 
> As for the CPU side, the regular work units will not pose a problem for the old Pentium chips. The SMP would be too much. Might be a bit slow to the new cores out there but I don't know how long it will take to crunch through. If you are running the basic console client you can check the step times for each 1% completed. This will give you an idea. On a laptop, this is a pretty strenuous workout.
> 
> Thanks for helping the CPF team, every bit counts.



In the log file I found:


Log File said:


> Project: 5904 (Run 2, Clone 115, Gen 4)


(Assuming thats the project )

With 8 hour projects I could easily do 2-4 a week mostly while at class and still turn it off at night which would be a nice compromise. Might get the old machine set up in a few weeks, but its currently hiding in a different state.


----------



## RA40 (Mar 31, 2009)

5902, 5903 and 5904 are 1888 pointer work units...those will take time to crunch through. 

This is the project listing:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html

The more points the unit, the more involved the calculation and time involved. The 57XX units are quite intensive and so any of you running these, monitor your GPU temps. The 59XX are quite mild but with the 57XX I've seen my cards get to 72C. Some report higher so make sure your system has good airflow to keep them cool.


----------



## z96Cobra (Apr 8, 2009)

RA40 said:


> Welcome z96cobra to CPF's [email protected] team.



I'm trying to get as many going as I can! What kind of setup are you running? I've got a C2D6600 (2.4GHz) and 4 gigs of RAM and an 8800GTS. I also put it on 2 other machines I have running. Looking at your numbers, I'm guessing you have an SLI setup?

Roger


----------



## RA40 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for bringing more to the game. :twothumbs

Mine are 2 single card GPU systems:

Box#1: AM2+
Asus M3a79-T Deluxe
7750 Kuma 2.8GHz
EVGA GTX260 C216 @ 720, 1550, 1120

Box#2: 939
MSi K8N-SLi
4200+ OC'd to 2.6 GHz
EVGA 8800GT base card @ 710, 1800, 980

Built this one up last night to replace the 939 system:

MSi K9A2 Platinum
5600+ Windsor 
EVGA 8800GT Akimbo

(I fried the mobo on the AM2 rig so the parts were transferred from that system.)
This box will run two 8800GT cards once it is dialed in. Maybe end next week.


----------



## Hoggy (Apr 9, 2009)

RA40 said:


> Happy you have it figured out. Windoze is a fairly painless install and run process by comparison. Those running Linux on multi core CPU's, the work units will complete faster.



Yup - installing&running it on a Windoze machine is more than easy. I think we should get on Stanford's *** about making it easy for Linux too(like a GUI, for starters)! They keep on saying they're going to do it on their website! We should hold them to it somehow!


I still wonder about a machine that says 'hyper-threading'.. Is that true SMP or not? (Like my P4-HT laptop.)


----------



## jeremyison05 (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone know how to sign up for a team on the PS3?

I can't seem to figure it out


----------



## RA40 (Apr 9, 2009)

The PS3 FAQ: I didn't see any detailed guides but I may not have looked in the right areas to find it. Hope you find it. 

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-PS3


----------



## r_x (Apr 10, 2009)

I have added 10 CPUs to this project for the CPF team. This Sunday I hope to add my brothers PS3 also. I have completed 2 WUs already and a few more machines will be finishing soon!


----------



## RA40 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for your contributions to the CPF team. :twothumbs
That's a good number of CPU's...must get hot.


----------



## tebore (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow I remember when I was very actively pursuing [email protected], then I kinda dropped it in favor of energy efficiency by having my machines going in to the lowest power modes. 

I'm still folding for team#4 www.overclockers.com though. In the end it's all for the greater good.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 12, 2009)

Had I known there was a CPF team, I'd have joined, but I'm already attached to my own points! I started my own one man team. I'm still way up the ladder, but I was hoping, to eventually at least break into the top 10,000. Right now, I'm at spot 198583 (and dropping). I ran [email protected] on my old laptop, but, because I tended to run a lot of other stuff, and because my laptop was an old 1ghz P3, it just starting getting in the way, too often. I got a new system, though, and have been running [email protected] for the past couple of months. 43 work units complete, so far. I wonder, can I add my work units to the CPF team? (not sure if I want to, though, as I'd like to see how far down I can get.)


----------



## RA40 (Apr 12, 2009)

Unfortunately points aren't transferable. So long as you turn the points in as a specific user name long term with same team, your ranking among the project will show. We'd lie kto have you join the CPF crew.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 13, 2009)

Now that I think about it, I've really only been paying attention to my user ranking. That's what the 198583 was. My team ranking is 24479. So, I guess, my user score and ranking won't change if I start turning in my points to the CPF team. Ok, I'll join!

Edit: Ok, so I just changed my team number. However, if I change my user name to my CPF name (currently my name, MarioChiaramonte), will my work units, points and ranking remain with my old user name, or will they come with me to my new user name? I think, they'll remain with my old user name. So, I guess, the CPF team will be a bunch of guys with handles and one regular guy! Edit2: Nope, just checked and there are other regular guy names! (although, I don't see mine on there. (why not?)) Edit3: Ok, I guess, I don't see myself, because I haven't completed any work units for the new team. I should show up with a big fat "1," tomorrow. (although, I'm not certain of this!)


----------



## RA40 (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome. 

Your user name is up to you, using your CPF screen name makes ID'ing easy for other CPF Folders. Completed work unit points will contribute to your current team and user ID.


----------



## RA40 (Apr 13, 2009)

[email protected] signature image.

This is the tutorial for adding the [email protected] stats to your signature line. Those that add this to your sig line, please abide by CPF's sig guidelines of 500 by 175 pixels or 48.8 KB (whichever is smaller). 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES

This is what it looks like and there are user defined variations to customize:


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 13, 2009)

im thinking a leavening cpf folding.just because we have so many members but so few fold


----------



## Trashman (Apr 14, 2009)

RA40 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Your user name is up to you, using your CPF screen name makes ID'ing easy for other CPF Folders. Completed work unit points will contribute to your current team and user ID.



The completed work units will only contribute to my current user ID, if I keep the same one, though, right? If I changed it from MarioChiaramonte to Trashman, won't I be starting from scratch? Also, by current team, you mean CPF, right?

Edit: Hey, I just checked and I'm on the board! My work unit must have been worth a good amount of points, because I jumped to #48 out of 55, despite having less work units completed than some of the other CPFers. Cool!

Edit2: Darn, it looks like the new team makes my user score start over for that team. I should have used Trashman! That's what I'm going to do. There is now, a "MarioChiaramonte" and a "Trashman" on the CPF team (although, Trashman won't show up, until tomorrow (or whenever I complete the next work unit, which I'm 40% done with.) Can MarioChiaramonte's points be transferred to Trashman or will I forever remain on the roster twice (under different names?)


----------



## Hoggy (Apr 14, 2009)

raggie33 said:


> im thinking a leavening cpf folding.just because we have so many members but so few fold



Umm.. Huh?

Are you saying that there are so few CPF'ers folding that you would rather fold for some other team? If that's the case, I can understand.

But no matter who it's for.. Keep on foldin', man! You'll know when to loose 'em.


----------



## RA40 (Apr 14, 2009)

Looking at active vs. non-active folding members can be discouraging. Of the teams there are about 30% active members so there are many not contributing. On the CPF team because there are so few, your points contribution is significant. 

Folding for a big top team like [H]ard OCP
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=33

They throw a lot of hardware into the game. To get on this team page, the donator would have to break 29K PPD. As Hoggy mentioned, it is a worthy cause so whomever you contribute for, it is appreciated.  

We're moving up the ranks and by my projections, we can make it into the top 300 teams within the year.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, Trashman is on the board, but he's got a ways to go to catch up to MarioChiaramonte! Darn! Oh well, time goes by fast, and I rarely shut my system down. 

Hmm...I wonder, could it be that the work unit of Trashman wasn't valued as high, because it's his (mine, under that name) first one and that MarioChiaramonte, depite it being his first one for the team, had already completed 44 units, and so go one valued at high points? If that were the case, it might be better to switch back to MarioChiaramonte!


----------



## RA40 (Apr 14, 2009)

Or you can add/build up another [email protected] rig so that both names are active.  

If so inclined, a Crossfire capable mobo for 4 video cards (Of course GTX 295's) and a quad core CPU. Run the 8 GPU's off one CPU core, then use the remaining 3 for SMP. All in one box/heater.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 14, 2009)

RA40 said:


> Or you can add/build up another [email protected] rig so that both names are active.
> 
> If so inclined, a Crossfire capable mobo for 4 video cards (Of course GTX 295's) and a quad core CPU. Run the 8 GPU's off one CPU core, then use the remaining 3 for SMP. All in one box/heater.



If money and space weren't an issue, I'd probably do that, just so I can be a real competitor. My wife, however, thinks my small form factor Dell Optiplex 755 is too big, and thinks it's a waste of energy to use the toaster oven (versus the gas oven) or the crock pot (also, versus the gas oven)!


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 15, 2009)

ill never cathc up with ya guys i see some of ya have 4 or 5 systems going i only have a old q9300 on a cheap mobo i got free with the cpu


----------



## Trashman (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, I just switched back to MarioChiaramonte, but am still folding for CPF. You know, when I switched to Trashman, I was noticing that my previous WUs completed showed 33, but I knew I had already folded 43. I thought, well, maybe I was wrong. So, I'm looking at my user stats and I'm thinking, hey, I never folded for F-T-L, I was folding for my own team, TeamClearMountain (my last name means "clear mountain," in Italian). Also, I noticed "Trashman's" latest WUs were folded for another team I'd never heard of--something like "Solom." It occurred to me, hey, there's another Trashman! I guess, I could put CPF-Trashman, or something similar, but, I guess I'll just stick with my own name.


----------



## RA40 (Apr 16, 2009)

Raggie,

Your points contribution is appreciated. It is the end result of the science these Folding efforts support. Every contribution is a step closer to understanding what occurs in the diseases Stanford is researching. Personally, I would love to dedicate more to this project but we all do what is within our comfort range. 

For [email protected] efficiency, GPU based processes are the easier way. If you have a PCI-e video slot open, an 8600GT $35-40 pre-owned will bring about 1,800 points per day. An 8800/9800GT $100 will bring about 4,800 points per day. 

There is a great deal of discussion on efficient GPU cards available:
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=4709

The work units change so it makes the points dated but this will give the basics.


----------



## RA40 (Apr 16, 2009)

Trashman said:


> Well, I just switched back to MarioChiaramonte, but am still folding for CPF. You know, when I switched to Trashman, I was noticing that my previous WUs completed showed 33, but I knew I had already folded 43. I thought, well, maybe I was wrong. So, I'm looking at my user stats and I'm thinking, hey, I never folded for F-T-L, I was folding for my own team, TeamClearMountain (my last name means "clear mountain," in Italian). Also, I noticed "Trashman's" latest WUs were folded for another team I'd never heard of--something like "Solom." It occurred to me, hey, there's another Trashman! I guess, I could put CPF-Trashman, or something similar, but, I guess I'll just stick with my own name.



Your twin is out there. 

Team FTL was banned because the [email protected] program was attached illegally to a Torrent file that thousands DL'd and ran. It automatically installed itself so the "donators" had little idea their systems were running [email protected] code. It was a worthy cause but the method was a no-no.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 16, 2009)

RA40 said:


> Raggie,
> 
> Your points contribution is appreciated. It is the end result of the science these Folding efforts support. Every contribution is a step closer to understanding what occurs in the diseases Stanford is researching. Personally, I would love to dedicate more to this project but we all do what is within our comfort range.
> 
> ...


wow thats insane ppd for a video card that cheap i watch tech shows every week on video cards and such a new one came out but i forgot all the detail but it seemed cool i think it was built on 45nm process


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 16, 2009)

ps on one pc can i fold with a cpu and gpu at the same time.i do admit i like the low watts of my pc at the wall socket my pc pulls 85 watts while folding thats useing a kilawatt meter to measure it


----------



## Trashman (Apr 16, 2009)

RA40 said:


> Your twin is out there.
> 
> Team FTL was banned because the [email protected] program was attached illegally to a Torrent file that thousands DL'd and ran. It automatically installed itself so the "donators" had little idea their systems were running [email protected] code. It was a worthy cause but the method was a no-no.



I wonder how long that went on for, how much work was completed, and if there are still a bunch of zombies out there folding? (and if their folding is being utilized.)


----------



## RA40 (Apr 16, 2009)

raggie33 said:


> ps on one pc can i fold with a cpu and gpu at the same time.i do admit i like the low watts of my pc at the wall socket my pc pulls 85 watts while folding thats useing a kilawatt meter to measure it



On single cores it is challenging. It will likely slow one of the Folding processes so completion time will not be as productive. With a dual or quad, no problem. With quads there are many different ways: 

One core can run the GPU's and the other three for SMP or that can even be divided with 2-SMP processes on 2x2 cores. The current GPU work units utilize so little of the CPU these days, maybe 2%. The CPU can then be run at varying priorities for the regular work units or SMP if dual core+. 

CPU based Folding is slower but with an efficient CPU can be wallet friendly. It's pretty relative...in terms of electricity used. From discussions I read, the GTS 250 is a nice balance in points, cost and energy efficiency. System power draw is somewhere in the 350W range under load. (That is balancing a reasonably efficient power supply, into this.) 

As the manufacturing die process shrinks, energy efficiency improves. What the old 8600 card does in terms of wattage draw, a more current card may draw similar power figures but yield more points. Many areas to ponder.


----------



## RA40 (Apr 16, 2009)

I've updated the first post...a new stats page I came across from X-CPU's:

Team summary:
http://www.xcpus.com/Folding/FoldingTeamSummary.aspx?teamID=45435&page=1

As well, you can click on individual users and see what data they have available. Good info here!


----------



## RA40 (Apr 19, 2009)

Today was a rough day as far as my boxes go. Some didn't pull any work units for hours at a time.  Came home to find my daily output had taken a dive. Glad to see the rest of you guys pulling well. We're moving back up the ladder again.


----------



## RA40 (Apr 21, 2009)

My GTX 260 216 has been throwing NAN errors on 57XX projects the last couple days. If any of you are encountering these on your Nvidia cards, there is a thread here to post the offending work units:

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=7965

My points is going to vary while I re-test the card for stability.


----------



## r_x (Apr 21, 2009)

I have been having a problem sending/receiving WUs since Saturday so my points will be low also. Apparently quite a lot of people are also having issues sending/receiving the WUs since the weekend as per foldingforum.org. Hopefully they have it sorted out soon.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 21, 2009)

My current work unit is, by far, the slowest my computer has folded. It's a 1500 step unit. At the rate it's folding, it'll probably take until Saturday or Sunday to finish, and it's already about 60% completed! Normally, a 1500 step unit takes a couple of days. I don't know why, but this one is taking forever. I was thinking, that maybe my machine had something in the back ground that was stuck running in a dead loop or something like that, that was making it run so slow, but I restarted my machine and it isn't any faster. This one should be worth big points!


----------



## RA40 (Apr 23, 2009)

r_x said:


> I have been having a problem sending/receiving WUs since Saturday so my points will be low also. Apparently quite a lot of people are also having issues sending/receiving the WUs since the weekend as per foldingforum.org. Hopefully they have it sorted out soon.



I'm still encountering that. 




Trashman said:


> My current work unit is, by far, the slowest my computer has folded. It's a 1500 step unit.



What project #?


----------



## Trashman (Apr 23, 2009)

Project: 4463 (Run 923, Clone 2, Gen 5), Core: 78

I got this WU on 4/14. I'm at 990/1500! I think, this one has the cure in it! (Yes, I know how stupid that statement is.)


----------



## RA40 (Apr 23, 2009)

That looks like a pretty heavy one your box pulled.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 23, 2009)

RA40 said:


> That looks like a pretty heavy one your box pulled.



You can tell just by the number of the project? Yeah, I'd say it was pretty heavy, as I'm now only on step 1020! I better be racking up some major points for this one!


----------



## RA40 (Apr 24, 2009)

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html

I had looked it up initially to see...now they've updated the project listing...
The higher atom counts are usually more difficult work units. Luckily it can still be entered manually but doesn't give the point count.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject?p=4463


----------



## Trashman (Apr 24, 2009)

4 hours later and still at 1020! Maybe, I'll turn up the processing power a bit, while I sleep.


----------



## RA40 (Apr 24, 2009)

That thing is taking its time. What are your system specs?


----------



## Trashman (Apr 25, 2009)

RA40 said:


> That thing is taking its time. What are your system specs?



1065, right now. I guess, I'm looking at Tuesday or Wednesday! I've got 1.8gz Core2 Duo w/4gbs of 800mhz RAM, and a ATI HD2400 Pro video card. It's a Dell Optiplex 750. It's not super fast, but it really saves on the electricity bill. It's only got a 250w power supply, so, unless I upgrade that, I won't be able to power any of the good GPUs. The motherboard will take up to a Core2Quad, though, so, someday in the far away future, I may stick another processor in it.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 26, 2009)

i give up the last 3 results added never went on my score


----------



## RA40 (Apr 26, 2009)

The receiving servers have been having problems. Those WU's went to 100%? If it EUE'd, those take longer to be accounted, I have had some that took a week+ to show up. I know it's frustrating...all goes to a greater good. Even now, one day it's working and to come home to find it stalled. Just one of those bumps in the road. Hang in there.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm at 1275, now. I guess, it won't be done until Saturday or Sunday! Wow, more than 2 weeks. I'm so curious to see what kind of points I'll be getting for this.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, yesterday, I configured it to use the maximum CPU power, and it's finished! I should have done that a long time ago! Ugghhh...so much time wasted! It wasn't worth very many points, either. I'm not sure when it finished, but I jumped from 1 WU completed for CPF to 3, so, either I finished two, since yesterday, or it gave me credit for 2 WUs? Neither scenario seems likely.


----------



## RA40 (May 13, 2009)

We're definitely coming along...thanks guys! :twothumbs

This past week, my mom had some tests and among the three doctors, their findings were different. One said Parkinsons, another said no and one said Alzheimers. Either way...all these pooter cycles help the research for those who have these diseases. :grouphug:


----------



## Trashman (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, I'm jumping a few spots, with every WU completed. I'm down to #40, now. I see, though, that once I get to a certain point, I won't really be able to advance, without a different setup. Either way, though, it'd be cool if I can overtake Idleprocess, or someone around there. (a goal provides me with entertainment!)


----------



## RA40 (May 14, 2009)

It is a tough game with the technology changing and or becoming less expensive. A single GTS 250 will do about 5K PPD and those are hovering at ~$120 these days. If you have a sufficient power supply, a GTX 260 216 is about $165 and does 8k PPD. At the lower range a 9600GT, would turn in about 1,800 PPD. Those cards are about $30-$60 and they run quite cool too. (No extra power connector needed since it is powered through the PCI-e slot.)


----------



## RA40 (May 25, 2009)

*CPF is climbing the ranks...good job guys!*

Since it was Memorial Day, I gave the pooters a day off. Amazing how quiet the room is with one off and the fans turned down on the other. The room is also much cooler to work in. I also went outside to watch the electricity meter...it did slow down.  The last electricity bill jumped another $20 for the month so I'm at a loss what caused the additional draw. :thinking: Did I mention it is cooler in the room?  

Next month I will consider swapping out the two 8800GT cards for a single GTX 260 C216. It should do about the same as the two 8800GT cards and consume about 100-120 watts less electricity.


----------



## Mjolnir (May 25, 2009)

Wow, I didn't realize that CPF had a FAH team. I had been doing some folding for the EVGA team, but I haven't done it in a while, since I don't really like leaving my computer on longer than it needs to be (it has 3 120MM intake fans, so dust builds up quickly). I only have an 8800gt at the moment, but I might try and help you guys out if I can. I also have a Q6600 at 3Ghz; is it worth it to run the CPU client as well?

EDIT: Ok, I am not folding for the CPF team right now. It is a pretty large protein strand, and is apparently worth 768 points. I should be able to fold for a few hours a day when my computer is on, but I definitely don't want to leave it on overnight.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 24, 2009)

Trashman said:


> Yeah, I'm jumping a few spots, with every WU completed. I'm down to #40, now. I see, though, that once I get to a certain point, I won't really be able to advance, without a different setup. Either way, though, it'd be cool if I can overtake Idleprocess, or someone around there. (a goal provides me with entertainment!)



Bam, sucka! I just overtook Idleprocess. I guess, the next goal will be to take over Raggie4mymom. As long as that remains inactive, I should be able to do it. However, if Raggie starts using that one, I probably don't have a chance, as I suspect he's got a hot rod computer.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 24, 2009)

ok i need simple instructions for gpu folding i got a pny 1 gig 250 gts i payed to much waaaa payed 150.and even worst i had to disocnect my dvd burner since the card blocks all but 1 sata slot


----------



## Trashman (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, so much for overtaking Raggie!


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 24, 2009)

lol its driveimg me batty my monitor is real slw while folding


----------



## Trashman (Jun 24, 2009)

raggie33 said:


> lol its driveimg me batty my monitor is real slw while folding



Have you tried lowering the percentage of CPU usage through the configure menu? (under the Advanced tab in the configuration screen) Maybe, that will help.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 24, 2009)

$150 isn't too much for a gts250, considering it is basically a rebranded 9800gtx. My 8800gt was about $300 new, which is only slightly less powerful than the gts 250. If anyone payed too much, it was me...


----------



## RA40 (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats...that card will do well for the team. They are space hogs as you found out. 

DL the cuurrent drivers which include CUDA and such, V 186.18 is the most recent though I'm running 185.XX. Install the drivers.

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

Also DL EVGA Precision which allows overclocking and fan control. Set the fan speeds up to above 60% based on Folding temps. I have my fans at 70%-90% depending on how hot it is getting. 

DL the console client from this page:
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther


The GPU set-up guide:
http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/cgi-bin/edit/English/WinGPUGuide

Basically, set-up a Dir for FAH, unzip the client and install/run the EXE. Enter your appropriate user and team info and let it go. You can change the core priority in advanced methods to the level you desire.


----------



## RA40 (Jul 7, 2009)

Who-wee getting hot these days. I'm shutting them down for several hours so I can work comfortably. Room temp is hitting upwards of 82F and with two boxes on each side of me, it is like a toaster.  Might see some up-down points on my end so just attribute that to the hotter days. 

Thanks guys! Keep folding...we'll break into the 300's soon.


----------



## Trashman (Jul 7, 2009)

RA40 said:


> Who-wee getting hot these days. I'm shutting them down for several hours so I can work comfortably. Room temp is hitting upwards of 82F and with two boxes on each side of me, it is like a toaster.  Might see some up-down points on my end so just attribute that to the hotter days.
> 
> Thanks guys! Keep folding...we'll break into the 300's soon.




Consider yourself lucky. Our bedroom is 82F at night and we've got the coolest room in the house. The poor couple in the back room have to deal with up to 93F temps *at night*, in their room. Right now, they're probably dealing with 87F night time temps. I've always wondered if it was legal for an apartment room to reach those temperatures and not be equipped with AC. They've got a portable air conditioner, but during the hot summer nights, it only lowers the temp by a maximum of 2 degrees, so it's still 90-91F in there. I think, what their room (and the kitchen) really needs is to be better insulated. I wonder if the city can mandate that the landlord take care of the problem?


----------



## RA40 (Jul 8, 2009)

That is pretty warm to try and sleep to. Perhaps a window A/C unit will help and it doesn't require all the red tape of the landlord unless they have clauses in the agreement.


----------



## changsn (Jul 9, 2009)

It's been awhile since I checked in, but it's great to see this effort revived. RA40 - you should be passing me in a bit - nice job, keep the heat on me...
Sam


----------



## RA40 (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad you checked in changsn, you've contributed a lot to the CPF team and [email protected]  :grouphug:
We're making consistent progress.


----------



## RA40 (Jul 14, 2009)

We're into the 300's now, let's keep the heat up. Also literally...


----------



## RA40 (Aug 20, 2009)

What a dive today...the connection went down last night about 11 PM. I figured once it was restored, things would resume as normal. Well, along the way it also disrupted the router so nothing came in or out. Usually the room is quite warm in the mornings but it was feeling coolish. <dooh> No WU's for 11 hours.


----------



## RA40 (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow...the latest batch of GPU WU's are nice. Projects 5773-5798 run cool and give good points at 787 each. The 8800GT card steps in 2.2X min.sec while the GTX 260 C216 does them in 1.1X min.sec. A WU in just over an hour on the GTX and over 2 hours for the slower cards. 

Looking forward to the next hardware update but Nvidia seems a bit slow to bring new toys to the game. A GTX 295 co-op is still ~$500. Wish the GTX 275 were a bit nicer in energy consumption and heat... Just have to wait and see. 

We're doing good guys...


----------



## r_x (Aug 28, 2009)

RA40 said:


> Wow...the latest batch of GPU WU's are nice. Projects 5773-5798 run cool and give good points at 787 each. The 8800GT card steps in 2.2X min.sec while the GTX 260 C216 does them in 1.1X min.sec. A WU in just over an hour on the GTX and over 2 hours for the slower cards.
> 
> Looking forward to the next hardware update but Nvidia seems a bit slow to bring new toys to the game. A GTX 295 co-op is still ~$500. Wish the GTX 275 were a bit nicer in energy consumption and heat... Just have to wait and see.
> 
> We're doing good guys...



Wow I can't believe how fast those GPUs blast through the WUs. You are pulling in 16,000+ points per day with only a couple GPUs. I am running 8-10 2.4GHz+ CPUs and can only pull in 2000-3000 points per day.


----------



## RA40 (Aug 29, 2009)

The Nvidia GPU's do crunch them quickly.  Amazing how powerful the GPU's have become in terms of processing power applied to [email protected] Either way, CPU, GPU PS3...the results for science are helpful. 

This current thread on Nividia video cards is a good read. Also there is a chart if considering hardware purchases for Folding and the $ to point ratio:
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11077

The raw PPD chart for various Nvidia cards:
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c241/legoman666/PPD.png


----------



## jchoo (Aug 29, 2009)

Just added myself to the team. I used to run [email protected] and RC-5 back in the day for Team AnandTech... looks like they're one of the frontrunners for this one, rank 19 overall!

Edit:

Got a couple machines up and running - my dual core laptop, PS3 - will try to get my wife's laptop (athlon64 dual core) and desktop (athlon64 black quad with SLI'd nvidia geforce 9600GTS) running when she's not looking.


----------



## RA40 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for joining the CPF team. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 31, 2009)

Still waiting on a good quality Linux + ATI [email protected] solution... :ironic: Wine hasn't been too reliable so far; still tinkering. So I continue giving my idle time to BIONIC projects like SETI, World Community Grid, Fight Aids @Home, etc.
Glad to hear the CPF team is doing well though.


----------



## RA40 (Oct 2, 2009)

Those running the GPU, watch some of the 57XX work units. Woke up today to find one that had had this message:



> [09:29:33] Project: 5772 (Run 12, Clone 144, Gen 256)
> [09:29:33]
> [09:29:33] Assembly optimizations on if available.
> [09:29:33] Entering M.D.
> ...



That was good for a 24 hour shutdown...luckily I caught it this morning so it was only 9 hours into the shut down. By killing the offending WU and restarting the client you can get a new WU to process.


----------



## RA40 (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like something happened to my boxes.  Frustrating to see them go offline like that. Hang in there guys...once I get back, I'll get them going again.


----------



## RA40 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for hanging in there guys. Looks like my router went down... Still having some intermittent issues but I can keep an eye on it now.


----------



## r_x (Nov 26, 2009)

I was beginning to think you had quit. Good to see you back at it again. :twothumbs


----------



## RA40 (Nov 27, 2009)

Glad they are back Folding again.  We'd flapped to Japan during that time and it was a downer to see that something had happened to [email protected]  I was hoping there wouldn't be any problems, Murphy happens.


----------



## RA40 (Jan 11, 2010)

The new GPU WU's are killers, one of the vid cards is hitting 81C with the 10101 WU's. Still chugging log though. Would be nice to recruit a few more to contribute for the CPF team.

I know we have some gamers here...how about helping us with your ATi or Nvidia GPU's?  CPU's fine also. All this helps Stanford medical research projects. :twothumbs

Let's keep CPF chugging away on this.  Currently we are 357'th place in contributions, we can do better with your help.  
CPF team# 32102 and your CPF screen name. 

Basic software download page:
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download

Hi performance software page for those with quads and higher liner video cards. ATi 2XXX, 3XXX and 4XXX. Nvidia 8XXX, 9XXX and 200 series video cards. 
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther 

If ya need help the Stanford site and FAQ's cover it well. For additional support there is also the Stanford [email protected] forums or ask here:

http://foldingforum.org/

CPF stats page from Extreme Overclocking site :
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=32102


----------



## RA40 (Jan 22, 2010)

We've been having some bad thunderstorms, so far power has gone out twice. I'm going to shut the Folding down till the storm passes. May have already killed the two SMP WU's that were fairly far along.  Will get them going on Sat most likely. 

r_x...looks like you have a quad going. :thumbsup:


----------



## r_x (Jan 25, 2010)

RA40 said:


> r_x...looks like you have a quad going. :thumbsup:



Ya, I have a quad, dual and single core machines currently running. I just fired up another quad core this morning so my first WUs should be completing very shortly. 

I'm also hoping to have a GPU running soon, but I will need a new power supply first.


----------



## RA40 (Jan 26, 2010)

Good deal! Much appreciated you're bringing these into project. :thumbsup:

The other night an unfortunate call came in that an aunt had passed from pancreatic cancer. Our family doesn't have many incidents of cancer (2) and it is sad to learn of the hardship caused by these diseases. For the family members and friends whom have passed from these and other diseases...it strengthens my resolve to donate computer cycles to Stanford's research. 

Last week I added an AMD 550 X2 and got the 7750 X2 running SMP. Both pretty slow but they can do their part. The 550 is OC'd to a modest 3.46 GHz (3.1 stock) and the 7750 at 3.0GHz (2.7 stock). Once AMD has their new CPU's out, I may see about some quads to Fold with. Video card prices haven't dropped like I thought they would.  Even though the WU turn-around is faster with them, I feel some of the SMP is equally important to run.

The other aspect is that my work room is comfortable with the pooters Folding.


----------



## r_x (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. :candle: I have also lost family members and this is the reason I fold. 


Just added another quad core today. That makes 3 quad cores, a dual and a single.

I have been looking at the Geforce GT240 for a folding GPU. They seem to be good for about 3000 or so ppd. They do not require external power and they only run about $100 Canadian. It would pump out more ppd than my dual and single core machines combined.


----------



## RA40 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks RX. It's nice we can contribute for a common goal and the benefits will help the generations to come. :thumbsup: How are prices for the 9800GT? Although that one does require the 6 pin power connector. 

Chooie has also bumped up production...we're humming along. :thumbsup: 

One of my dual cores is struggling, now and then it EUE's and I cannot figure out what is causing it. Like 1:6 will EUE. I know it not bad WU's with that consistency. The other one hasn't had a problem. Have ran Memtest, other CPU utilities. No auto updates to disturb [email protected]'m stuck. Might have to stop Folding with it.


----------



## RA40 (Mar 5, 2010)

Picked-up an AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE CPU last night. Got it plugged in this evening so we'll see what it can do. Prior stepping was about 21 minutes, the quad is at 16 minutes a step. It is running hotter so I'll need a new heat sink before I can start OC'ing it. 

Now waiting for NVIDIA to release some new video cards.


----------



## RA40 (Mar 27, 2010)

Stanford has released the SMP A3 core for projects 6011-6025. Using the passkey in the client config they are assigning bonus points for those qualifying SMP WU's when completed early. 

Info here:
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-passkey

I've implemented the passkey for my clients and will soon switch the SMP client to Fold on the A3 core. These are not big point work units but are among the advanced method folding projects. I'm curious to see what the bonus points will be relative to the WU time. 

In the meantime, my PPD will drop over the next 4-5 days as these are run. There is a probation period where X number of WU's must be completed before bonus points are given. I read the page but can't find it to link at the moment. When you see my PPD drop...wanted to give you a head's up.  

We're doing well. Thanks for your contributions to the [email protected] project!


----------



## r_x (Mar 30, 2010)

RA40 said:


> Stanford has released the SMP A3 core for projects 6011-6025. Using the passkey in the client config they are assigning bonus points for those qualifying SMP WU's when completed early.
> 
> Info here:
> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-passkey
> ...




Nice. I just switched my 3 quad cores to the A3 units. One has already started and the other 2 should be starting the new units in the next few hours. Hopefully I can get a nice boost in points if the bonus system works out.


----------



## RA40 (Apr 3, 2010)

r_x - Who-wee...those points to WU you took in look very good. :thumbsup:


----------



## RA40 (Apr 20, 2010)

One of the 8800GT cards decided it wants to take a southward vacation. EVGA has approved an RMA so I'm waiting on the process. Will be down while this is sorted out. 

Hang tight guys...and thanks for your continued contributions.


----------



## r_x (Apr 21, 2010)

Hopefully it doesn't take too long for the RMA process. Any idea how it died? Heat from the folding? 

These A3 units have been giving me a nice boost in points, and they just added more A3 projects. :twothumbs


----------



## RA40 (Apr 22, 2010)

I can only suspect heat and the card has seen a range of temps in use. The highest caught was 82C during one of the heat spells last summer/fall. EVGA should get the card today and I'll check middle next week if they've diagnosed the board for the problem. 

The GTX 260 froze/artifact last night. It was idling on the desktop (With [email protected] running) when it did this. Might be a stray bad WU but usually it just EUE's and goes on, doesn't crash the card. I'll have to inquire what that might have been. 

You've been pulling some good points with the a3 core bonus. :wow:


----------



## RA40 (May 27, 2010)

One of my boxes went down over the night. Will have to figure out what happened and it might be a few days if I need parts.  At least my workroom is quieter and it will be cooler.


----------



## headophile (May 28, 2010)

how do the new ati radeon hd5800 cards fare in folding @ home?


----------



## RA40 (May 29, 2010)

I Fold on Nvidia cards so I'm not up to date on the ATI client. From some quick looks, 3K PPD is still a reasonable contribution to [email protected] I would say give it a go and see how it does. If Stanford has an updated client for the ATI GPU all the better. 

http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=68889&p=977914

The download page:
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther


----------



## headophile (May 29, 2010)

thanks for the links. i'll check em out


----------



## headophile (May 29, 2010)

RA40 said:


> I Fold on Nvidia cards so I'm not up to date on the ATI client. From some quick looks, 3K PPD is still a reasonable contribution to [email protected] I would say give it a go and see how it does. If Stanford has an updated client for the ATI GPU all the better.
> 
> http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=68889&p=977914
> 
> ...



how do you determine the ppd?

joined cpf team though i dunno how much time and resources i can devote to this as electricity is really expensive here right now. i got a score of 384 for 1 work unit and 768 for 2 units. not sure of the significance of that. 

my machine is intel e8400 + ati hd5850. i'm using the v6 gpu2 version of [email protected]

thanks.


----------



## RA40 (May 29, 2010)

Congrats and thanks for contributing to [email protected]! Every little bit helps and contribute what you are comfortable doing. 

Here are some stats for your contributions thus far:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=515959

If you are running only one instance of [email protected] whether it is the CPU or GPU client the above link will show the PPD for what you have completed. As a new Folder, it will take a few days to fully calculate the PPD average. 

This is the list of projects and their associated point totals. The project # is at the beginning and end when it is downloaded or the results set up. 
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html 

I was discussing the resources on another forum, my electricity usage is about $2/day. That is using 2-8800GT cards, 1-GTX260-C216, AMD X2 550 and an X4 955. I am a bit above normal as I hit Tier 4 last month at $.27 kWh. All for a good cause and this is my small way of helping.


----------



## headophile (May 29, 2010)

i agree, i like this cause. if i had my rig under full load 24/7 though, i'm pretty sure i'd rack up an electricity bill that's at least thrice (most probably more) what you pay for both your computers combined. 

thanks for the info. i'll try to maybe do 2-3 work units a day as my small contribution


----------



## r_x (Jul 5, 2010)

After over a year of folding for the team I will be in second place within the next 24 hours or so. :twothumbs

These 6701 units have been killing my SMP machines, taking just over a day to complete.


----------



## ASheep (Jul 6, 2010)

I've just started this on my macbook pro, the fans drive me insane at full blast :O I may have to rebuild one of my old machines for this project...


----------



## RA40 (Jul 14, 2010)

ASheep, thanks for helping the CPF [email protected] team. 

Congrats r_x!  

We're doing well with everyone's contributions. 

With the warmer weather, I'll be taking the GPU's off line during the days. With a computer on each side of the desk both venting at 100F+/38C, it is a bit uncomfortable to work. Was nice during winters where it keeps the room at 74F/23.5C but summers, not so.


----------



## jellydonut (Jul 15, 2010)

Woah, didn't know this forum had one of these. Thanks for bumping up the thread.

I used to be involved on a different team but the combination of their inactivity and the extreme instability of the NVIDIA GPU client led me to quit.:sigh:

I'll have to try again for CPF, I hope the GPU client won't still be bluescreening my PC every other day.

edit - nevermind guys, I see the amount of jerking around to get it working has gone even further beyond my threshold. http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=14683&p=144605&hilit=cudasetdeviceflags#p144605

It's okay to donate the usage of my hardware and kilowatts/hr, but the amount of time needed to make their emotional piece of software work is not something I feel like donating at the present time.


----------



## RA40 (Jul 15, 2010)

jellydonut...the Nvidia GPU client is quite easy to set-up in most cases. If want to give it a shot, I'll be happy to help.


----------



## jellydonut (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah it was the last time I used it as well. Now they want me to replace CUDA files and stuff apparently.

I'll have a look later when I don't have a bunch of other stuff irritating me, like for instance this piece of pasta that has dug itself into the former home of my wisdom tooth.:fail: It's so far down I have to go the dentist tomorrow. For a piece of pasta.:tired: Not in the right mood for messing with non-functioning software today..


----------



## RA40 (Sep 21, 2010)

I was rudely interrupted Friday evening by a power outage in the house. I'd seen rats run across the wall and first thought, I hope one of those isn't in the attic space having a meal. From our last rat encounter, I had closed up any potential openings so this had me baffled. 

As it worked out, a wall receptacle of 42 years had seen better days and went on a permanent vacation. It was just off the main panel so everything south went with it. Lost about 70 of the electricity in the house. The electrician left a few hours ago and we got things back to normal. Luckily the line the fridge was on was still good otherwise, it would have been very problematic. 

No TV and like some couples jokes, we spent the evening hours talking. We both survived....LOL. Wife commented that it was nice not having the computer on...and my work room was actually the same temp as the rest of the house. 

I'm going to swap in a new larger capacity hard drive so once that is integrated, I'll fire up the [email protected] again. Saturday or so. 

Keep it going guys.


----------



## RA40 (Oct 27, 2010)

The GTX 460 came the other day, out came the 8800 and 9800 GT cards. It did 16 GPU 3 WU's in a day at 611 points each. Just short of 10.5K PPD of the other two cards combined. 
Amazing what these video cards will do in terms of WU's. This one does a 10632 WU at 53 seconds per step. 

The offset is this card runs far cooler at 47C and consumes less electricity than the others. At least as far as what I've read about the GTX 460 power consumption. I'm happy. The power supply will handle another 460 card but now that I have a cooler work room, I'm not so urged to add another card to increase the heat or bring the electricity use up.


----------



## RA40 (Jun 26, 2011)

A bump for a worthy medical research project. 

I'm still running basically the same conservative boxes:

#1
AMD X4 955
EVGA GTX 260-216

#2
AMD X2 550 soon to be replaced with a X4 965
EVGA GTX 460 (This card is Folding for another forum I'm active on.)


----------



## RA40 (Aug 10, 2012)

Been having a heat spell and the work room where these computers are makes it uncomfortable. I'm going to cease the [email protected] for the time being. Will get them back up in the fall season.


----------



## Search (Aug 12, 2012)

I would see this after selling my setup:

ASUS P8Z68-V Pro
Intel i5 2500k @ 4.8 Ghz
EVGA GTX 590
G.SKILL RipJaw 8GB
Noctua NH-D14
Corsair AX850
Crucial M4
Samsung SpinPoint F3
ASUS Xonar Essence STX

Among a large number of other goodies.

.. Oh well


----------



## RA40 (Oct 31, 2012)

With the weather cooling I powered the other box up. Put in an order for an EVGA GTX 560 Ti 448 Classified Ultra, that will replace the well aged GTX 260-216. The Kepler GPU sounded interesting but until [email protected] has the code optimized for that hardware, I'm not so willing to jump. Like my flashlight buying, computer parts aren't in my sights as regular updates. So where does the money go? Hahahaha....


----------

